# Making a glass neg



## Murph (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi there,

My co-author and I are wondering if there is any site on the web that has good step-by-step info on how to make a glass neg. I'm finding nothing (no surprise) in Adams's THE NEGATIVE, and where I live I doubt our local library will have much to offer. And since I'm in a better position to understand the technical details than my fellow writer (even though he has the better libraries and bookstores), I get to ask.

Thanks,

Derryl


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

I haven't a clue, personally.   Maybe someone with better information can weigh in here.

A quick google search brought me to this page:
http://www.thescreamonline.com/photo/photo2-4/glass_slides/glass.html

which gives a _very_ rough description of the process (not a lot of technical details) but also lists several names (and links) of those who utilized the process back in those days.   One of those links might lead you to something better.

There is also this place: http://www.alternativephotography.com/ which may or may not have something to offer up.  

Hope this helps a smidgen.   Good luck!


----------



## Murph (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks, Terri, the Alternative Photography site had some good info, under "The 'forgotten' processes."

D


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 14, 2004)

Liquid Emulsion

Freestyle photo has few differ brands of liquid emulsions. Maybe find out the brand names and check their web sites for how to info

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_main.php?cat_id=108

The NY dealer likely have them too.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 14, 2004)

Also look at the tread wood photos
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5762


----------

